# Baker21 & Chris_VRS vs Skoda Octavia vRS MK1 'Yellow Peril'.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all........:wave:

Well this detail finds me helping out another Briskoda member called Clive, for those of you that view my threads now and then may remember I detailed Clive's car a while ago here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=113306

Now after the days detailing above the car looked as follows:










Unfortunatley after a 'small' incident with the central reservation on the M4 motorway it ended up looking like this:










Whoops............:doublesho

Now as Clive had put a lot of time and effort into the car it seemed a shame to let all that hard work go to waste so for the last few months Clive has been selling bits and pieces and transferring bits and pieces over to his new car, not the same colour and not the same looking but still a Octy vRS MK1......:car:

This has been under wraps for a long time now, or at least it seems that way, not even I had seen a picture of it, all I knew was that it wasn't black and I had to attend Clive's house to complete the detail and this is what I was met with on a sunny Saturday morning:









































































As you may be able to tell, the engine bay now has more Samco bits and pieces with a lot of the engine parts having been transferred over, a lot of this work on the car has been carried out by Unit 18, again you may know these guys from this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104874

This would be my first 'Yellow' motor so with plenty to do it was time to crack on........:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

Now as you can see Clive had already got the front wheels off for me, they hadn't been stolen, just a little preparation to help me out.........

Wheels off first so each wheel was washed with Megs Brightner, Detailer Brush, Wheel Schmitt and some Zaino Z7 in a wash bucket:



















Rinsing first:










Wheel Brightner applied:










Aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:



















This was then rinsed:










Onto the front face with some more Megs Wheel Brightner:










Aggitated with a Detailer Brush:



















Rinsed again:










The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:




























The wheel was then sealed with some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:



















While each wheel was off the car I attended to each wheel arch, Passenger Side Front Wheel Arch - Before:










Rinsed and Megs APC applied, aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:



















After:










Wheel back on:










Passenger Rear Wheel Arch - Before:










After:










Onto the Driver's Side Rear Arch, the process for all these arches was rinsing first:




























Megs APC applied:










Megs large brush to aggitate the arches:










And the caliper:










Rinsed again:










Leaving the following:










Wheel back on:










This process was repeated on all the wheels and arches........:thumb:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts.

Rinsing first:























































I then applied some snow foam:





































While the foam dwelled, I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:






















































































































I then re-foamed the car:



















I then washed the car using the two bucket method - Wash Bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the Rinse Bucket:










I then rinsed the car:



















Now I am in pretty regular contact with a fellow forum member on here Chris_VRS. As some of you will know Chris works on some pretty nice motor's for his day job but doesn't mind getting stuck in at the weekend's for a bit of banter now and again with me and obviously I won't refuse his help, taught me a few things and we have a bit of banter and catch up during these details.

Chris had agree to arrive ready for polishing but as the wheels and arches had taken me a while he turned up just as I was claying.......:doublesho

So with Chris acting as 'Supervisor' I clayed the car with some Megs Last Touch and Sonus Green Clay:























































I then rinsed the car down:




























At this point I managed to drag Chris into helping me dry the car so with some Megs Last Touch applied we dried the car with some Waffle Weave Drying Towels:




























Clive then removed the front and rear bump strips for us and we taped up the car using some 3M 3434 masking tape:










Chris and I decided we would complete a half of the car each and as neither of us had worked on this colour before we were keen to see what results and gloss could be added to the very flat yellow colour.

Clive informed us that the car was sporting a new bonnet and the front wings was also wearing new paint so we tackled the bonnet first.........:buffer:

Chris was working with his Makita and I was on the G220, both of us started with a Megs Polishing Pad, Chris using Megs 105 and I was using Menz IP, needless to say this didn't do much:





































We then both stepped up on the pads, I changed to a Megs Burgundy Pad and Chris worked with the 3M Orange Cutting Pad:



















The 3M Polishing Pad was also used with some Megs 205 for refining:










Now we didn't get any pictures here but the bonnet looked like it had been painted with silicon in the air as there were spots all over it, we agreed with Clive that we would get as many marks out as possible and he would get it repainted........:thumb:

So moving on now down the rest of the car, the Passenger A to B pillar section looked as follows - Before:










After:










As I moved around the car there were some areas that proved a little time consuming with the DA so I switched to the SIM-180 that I had purchased, getting some tips off Chris, I need to invest in the 3M or Gloss It backing plates but made do with what I had working on the Passenger Side Rear Arch - Before:










During:














































After:



















Chris was busy working away on his half of the car:














































On my side the Rear Driver's Door -Before:










After:










Now the car has a genuine WRC spoiler and while sorting out the top section wasn't a problem I had to resort to some hand correction with an AG Cutting Pad and some Menz IP:




























Again Chris was acting 'Supervisor':










After all the machine work was done Chris suggested another Snow Foam dwell, Clive popped the bump strips back onand then out with the Foam Lance:










This was then rinsed and we then applied some Megs Last Touch:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

Now with the car being in direct sunlight Chris and I went for a 'tag team' application process, Chris applying the product and I removed it........:thumb:

Chris started with Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:




























I then removed it:



















I then completed a Z6 wipedown:





































This was followed by two coats of Zaino Z2-Pro via an Applicator Pad:










I was following behind buffing off:










After another Z6 wipedown Chris completed the process with a Z8 wipedown:




























I then Last Touched all the shuts, while Chris paid some attention to the Engine Bay with some Megs APC and Megs Last Touch:




























Finally Chris finsihed up with some Z16 via an Applicator Pad on the tyres:










*The Results*

(Clive is not fussed about the plate being shown)




































































































Apologies for the amount of pics but with Clive on two camera's for the day we managed to get a few.........

An interesting day really, as I said I have never done a 'yellow' car before and found it very similar to working on a silver car, swirl spotting is easier but the final result is similar, so I am hoping you can see the depth.

Many thanks go to Clive and his other half for the drinks and food, spot on and of course thanks to Chris for making the trip, good days detailing and some good banter, as always the final result is worth the effort........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Great write up again fella, fantastic results! Very impressed, well done! :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si as all ways looks fantastic work :argie: shame about the black one but the yellow is a shouter look out i am here


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice write up mate, you have a hell of a lot of kit with you in some of those photos! Lovely motor and im impressed by the amount of depth that you could get from such a flat colour!

cheers

Tim


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice work it was a pretty flat looking car to begin with so great results.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tremendous turnaround Si! :thumb: Looking a whole lot better now! :buffer:

I see you're still waering those flip-flops though! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb as always, looks a really well modded car, love the painted trim, a really nice touch, well done with the final results of the detail though.


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

I like that a lot very nice work as well


----------



## wizard77 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cracking job Si. It make me wished I'd had waited out for a yellow Octy.


----------



## westallc (Apr 13, 2009)

a massive thankyou si the turnaround on my car was amazing. the prevous owner never did a think to it both mechanical or paint wise so in a month went from standrd to as you see her now.

both cars have been done by si the first ending its life in the barrier on the m4 lol 

his work is top class and he is just a top bloke in general my cars will always be done by him so si wait a few months i might have another for you lol 

thanks buddy


p.s thanks to unit 18 for doing some work must must stress 99% was done by my own fair hands


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Top detail there Simon :wave::buffer::wave:

Shame about the smash! :doublesho

I like the smooth yellow! 

Looks a beautiful day! :argie:

Man it's good to see the Flip-flops out again! :thumb: or should I say "thongs"


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

superb detail mate, car looks spot on, such a shame about the black one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work chaps :thumb:
Simon - get that barbet cut before a bird nests in it! :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Tremendous turnaround Si! :thumb: Looking a whole lot better now! :buffer:
> 
> I see you're still waering those flip-flops though! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Got to get them back out with the shorts for this lovely weather.......:thumb:

Was disappointed that Chris didn't join in but I think he was cooking nicely in the afternoon with the sun beating down on us..........



wizard77 said:


> Cracking job Si. It make me wished I'd had waited out for a yellow Octy.


I reckon you would have used your Jeffs on this one mate, both Chris and I found it very similar to working on a silver car, difficult to get that depth to the finish as it was pretty flat looking.........:thumb:



Drysponge said:


> Top detail there Simon :wave::buffer::wave:
> 
> Shame about the smash! :doublesho
> 
> ...


Hello Mart.........:wave:

Thongs? Is that some Aussie thing?



-Kev- said:


> cracking work chaps :thumb:
> 
> Simon - get that barbet cut before a bird nests in it! :lol:


Cheers Kev, although I have been growing my hair since November I think, would you believe I had it cut the day before this detail...........:doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great mate.

I really like these in yellow with gloss black trim and that one in particular is stunning.

Robbie


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice one


----------

